# Doe "marking" her territory



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

One of my girls "marks" the cage in the same way that a buck does. Is this unusual? It is certainly annoying as it means I have to clean the cage at least every third day. The doe in question is always building nests, and dislikes being removed from the cage. She currently lives with two of her sisters. Would she be better separated from them?

If anyone has any suggestions how to cure her of the habit, I would be very grateful.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you sure it's a doe?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, unless bucks have nipples............
(And if one was a male, I'd be knee-deep in babies by now!)


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

While I can't argue with the nipple comment, I can protest at the "knee-deep in babies" comment. I've definitely had a buck who, for whatever reason or combination of reasons, didn't impregnate the females with whom he lived for months. Of course, he finally does get her pregnant two days before she'd due to be couriered to a new owner.

As far as does scent-marking, I've only seen it with does who have a litter. I imagine they're making their territory so others don't intrude on their pups.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

She doesn't seem to object to the presence of the other two as they always sleep in a heap. However I have a buck arriving on Thursday and, once he has settled, I'm hoping to use her for breeding. Perhaps actually having a litter will cure her (tho that is probably just wishful thinking on my part!).


----------

